# New Cumberland dam fishing



## cmz13 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have never fished down in that area or ohio river alone but would like to try fishing along the tracks near new cumberland dam on wv side. I have been looking to get my hands on sauger and gar and heard this area is good for both. Since I have never fished here or for either species any tips would be helpful. Also what else I can catch in this area would be helpful too... Thanks!

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Try the "search" function and type in new Cumberland, should find everything you need to know  that or convince a old fart to give up his honey holes AND how to fish them  lol

After you do some research if you still have questions on how, when and where... Tag along or shoot a PM to some of the regulars!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

colonel594 said:


> "convince a old fart to give up his honey holes"
> 
> 
> HaHaHaaa,,, You better NOT be talking about me?!
> ...


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Adam was out with me today. We proly covered atleast 10 miles of the river for 1 small sauger. We hit every point from the dam to the south side of brown island. Very fews marks on the graph. We tried anywhere from 1 ft to 30ft. If i went back again id try trolling 3 ways up river with small stick baits.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I think we should all get together and discuss this,,,,
We're getting some, way up farther, but it really slowed down in the last 2weeks.
Like I previously said, I went through 3 dozen fatheads myself, off the bank,,, and now maybe just 2 fish all day??? I watched other guys pull in 5-8# stripers, and at least 2 keeper walleyes every evening.
I'll get with Adam and show him some of our exact spots. Spots that SHOULD BE producing already. 
We gotta figure out where they went


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I would never say that about you jerry  

I dunno if we can really attribute it, but water temperature are still in the mid to high 60's? And water level is LOW. I could have fished with a bobber on the WV last Saturday that's how slow things were... Wondering if we need a nice rain and cold front to help turn things on and push fish up where we are used to finding them?


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Doboy id like to get together with u guys and pick ur brains and share info. Ever since 2 yrs ago and my first experience down there iv been addicted to the river. Its so much different then lake fishing although yesterday the river felt like a lake. Theres hardly any flow. The light wind was blowing us up river if that gives u any idea how bad it is. My guess them fish r used to constant flow and with the flow the way it is its proly got them in a funk. The temp yesterday was 72.8. Me and adam were talking with all the bubbles coming up maybe the river is beginning to flip.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Chubz said:


> Doboy The temp yesterday was 72.8. Me and adam were talking with all the bubbles coming up maybe the river is beginning to flip.


 I wouldn't have thought that THAT heavy flowing River had a thermocline? Except, maybe some of those deep holes behind the Islands????
I always wanted to drop a temp probe, at the ends of some of the feeder creeks and behind the Liverpool island, in like 30'+water.

FYI,,, The last time Bertin & I had the boat down there, (springtime?)The fish were stacked up THICK in every hole/ every nook & cranny below the 'long wall', and off the sharp drop-off behind the brickworks. The water was moving real fast and we just couldn't get the bait in-their-face!
BUT THEY SURE WERE THERE! 
Ya, Erie perch'n is getting 'RUFF',,,, in another week or 2, we'll have the boat down there more often,,, WE'LL find 'em! 
Keep in touch


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Chris & I went down to fish the upper NC Pool, Ohio River Yesterday.
It was slow catching, & there were way too many leaves hitting and pulling our lines, but I caught 2 keeper sauger & a dandy lite green 19" walleye. Chris caught 2 white bass & a sauger. We missed about 4 more hits. 
NOT TOO BAD. 
It was a Very nice day to be out fishing.

I met some more 'informative' locals,,, WOW! did they teach us some stuff. One guy lives 'up-on-the-hill' . He showed us a picture of a stringer, with limits of HUGE WALLEYS that he and his 2 friends caught LAST WEEK! 
They were fishing the Same exact spot & most of the fish were caught just after noon,,, they caught 'em mostly on shiners, & When the water was SUPER LOW,,, Most of the walleye guys that we talk to, want the water real high. GO FIGURE THAT??????
We also seen a 5#+ striper get landed. And another guy, that was leaving when we got there, said that he caught 2 keeper size walleyes earlier in the day. 

Maybe next time, I'll take the BOAT and get there Early??? 

YOU GUYS are missing some FUN. but It's only gonna get better ;>)


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerry,
Won't be long and I'll be seeing you down there. I still don't have internet at new house so just stopped in the library to see what's going on. Will be at Berlin tomorrow though. Give me a call one day after 3pm...I get off work then. Seems like those "locals" knew what they were doing and where to do it. Talk to ya soon!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Jerry,
> Won't be long and I'll be seeing you down there. I still don't have internet at new house so just stopped in the library to see what's going on. Will be at Berlin tomorrow though. Give me a call one day after 3pm...I get off work then. Seems like those "locals" knew what they were doing and where to do it. Talk to ya soon!



Ya snake,,, I think you know 'THE SPOT" 
Next warm day, we'll have the boat up one of those feeder creeks!

Hey snake,,, you said #10 is completely closed for repair?
They don't have the far East gait, #11 open more than usual, do they? (it's been broke for years and won't close all the way)
That would really change the backflow! 
I'll give ya a call.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

A local friend of mine started fishing around 4:30am. He caught a limit of eyes & maybe a limit of sauger too,,,, before the sun came up, & over the hill!
(He kept the largest eyes & threw all the smaller fish back.)
He was Casting the shallow water along shore, 1/8oz jig & shad color swimbait/ paddle tail.

I was 40' away and couldn't catch a THING! I was using swimbaits, twisters, fatheads, & shinners,,, on the bottom tight-lining, slow dragg'n & slip bobbing. NOTHING!
(I'd post the pics of the 2#-5#ers,,,but they are TOO INFORMATIVE, & I'll get YELLED AT!)


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OK,,, I'll give it a try! 
I HAD to post 'em guys,,, it was driving me nuts. I had to show those Central AND Western Erie guys, that WE have nice 'Night' eyes way up on the OHIO River too! & Like 10' from shore. 
And this friend of mine,,, HE can do it just about every night that he fishes!
(wish-to-he$$ I could! )
I cropped the pic,, so not-too-much info is divulged! 
Here's just some of the bunch that he caught,,, the other early morn


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Matt & I hit it yesterday. I started at 2ish, Matt didn't get to his spot till 4:30 I worked the hell out of the water bellow the NC Dam, from the 800 on the wall, all the way down to the trees. I was just about ready to leave at 5 when I had my first sauger hit. 4 dinks in a row. Then the drag screemed,,, a 15" CATFISH!
6 or 7 casts and 5 fish, and ALL throw-back DINK sauger,,, then it quit,,, NO MORE HITS FOR ME???
So I left and tried to find Matt. He was fishing the mouth of a little feeder above the Dam. (it's about 20' wide) Just before 5 he had his first fish,,, a keeper sauger, then a small keeper eye, then a HOG something. 
You know the big walleye 'dig' feel,,, OR maybe just a 5# CAT!? Anyway,,, He LOST IT!
And then it quit for him too? a 1/2 hr of quick hits for both of us and then NOTHING!! For both of us????? Two different spots, WHAT'S UP WITH THAT? 
FULL MOON,,, we should'a SLAMMED THEM ALL NIGHT!
We just can't figure out where they go??? Or do they Just shut down? They're coming to shore to FEED, and then gone, nothing. 
I wish I had a dozen shinners or some 3"-4" shad with me,,, I'da hung 'em under a slip bobber in 2' ow & 2' from shore.
IN THE ROCKS maybe?


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I got the itch jerry! Ya know that one when you feel that "tick" on the end of your line n you set the hook and there is just a dive to the bottom?! 

Haha, gotta love it! Though I wish the action would heat up! I think I may be heading down Friday night to try some different approaches.... Can't stop thinking about how your buddy caught all those BIG eyes in that SKINNY water! Think I'm gonna have to try a few things!


----------

